# Synthwave/Outrun



## RedNothernWinds (Oct 26, 2018)

Anyone got any decent artist I could look into? 
I listen to Carptener brut, Kavonsky, Lazor Hawk, and Dancing with the dead.  

It be amazing if there any furry artist.


----------



## Scales42 (Oct 26, 2018)

You already know the best, but I still have some gems up my sleeve.


----------



## JakeTheFoXx (Oct 26, 2018)

There are some excellent playlists on Spotify if you search Outrun or Synthwave. Also, some great compilations on YouTube.  if you search there you'll find some good stuff!


----------



## Polaris (Oct 28, 2018)

I guess you already know Perturbator, but I seriously love them! This track is one of my favourites.


----------



## RedNothernWinds (Oct 28, 2018)

Polaris said:


> I guess you already know Perturbator, but I seriously love them! This track is one of my favourites.


 I haven't thanks for the share


----------



## Polaris (Oct 28, 2018)

You're most welcome! Here's another one!


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 28, 2018)

Well, we have the good old Miami Nights 1984.

Then there's Gunship..


----------



## Polaris (Oct 28, 2018)

Seems like one of my older favourite electronic bands have started leaning towards synthwave as of late.


----------



## CrookedCroc (Nov 2, 2018)

You might like these guys, they are somewhat unknown wich is kind of sad considering how good they are

Waveshaper 





The Toxic Avenger 





Hope you like them


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Nov 2, 2018)

Scandroid, a side project of Klayton from Celldweller fame.


----------



## workrobloxian (Jan 24, 2019)

Notaker and PYLOT are pretty good.


----------



## Kinare (May 8, 2019)

This thread needs more Gunship. I got you guys!

I was first introduced to them with this song:





This is my favorite:





This is my almost favorite:





This one deserves a mention because it's great:





I'd post more, but if I don't stop somewhere I'm not gonna stop until I've linked them all because legit 90% of their songs are gud stoofs.


----------

